# I am soooo HOT



## youngdon

Well it's official it hit 100 degrees today in Phoenix , For the next three months it will be mostly hot here. Hows the weather where you are? It always takes a few of these days to get used to it again, and it'll get hotter before it's over, but then we have quite a few months of gorgeous weather.


----------



## ebbs

youngdon said:


> Well it's official it hit 100 degrees today in Phoenix , For the next three months it will be mostly hot here. Hows the weather where you are? It always takes a few of these days to get used to it again, and it'll get hotter before it's over, but then we have quite a few months of gorgeous weather.


80 in Northern Colorado today. Amazingly beautiful in this dry climate. Went on a 10 mile bike ride with my girls this evening and the weather was spectacular!


----------



## knapper

Here in the coastal area we are getting in the upper 50's and it seems kind of warm, the trees are about leafed out now.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

53 by the lake yesterday [superior] and low 70's inland---we vary seldom see 100--never last year---no need for air cond--just need wood stove in winter


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

High 80's low 90's humid as all get up tornado time around here. Had one 10 miles south of here this week. Talked to my folks in Okla. tree line I took my turkey from this year gone tornado took it out.


----------



## bar-d

Has been mid to upper 90's here with high humidity. I lost all interest in digging postholes for corner posts yesterday.


----------



## youngdon

Thats one thing about Az we don't have tornado's, mud slides, earthquakes, hurricanes, if it floods it only lasts ten minutes or the worst of all humidity. I can't stand the humidity.


----------



## ebbs

Love the lack of humidity in Colorado too. It was low 90's here today and I thought it was 80 max. The high altitude does make the sun pretty intense but never unbearable. In the humid states you can't even hide in the shade!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

humidity sucks. You walk outside and it is like walking into a wall you feel it before you feel the heat.


----------



## youngdon

I hated it when I lived in Ohio, you could never dry off and always felt a though I needed a shower.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

youngdon what part of Ohio? I grew up in Hinckley where they celabrated buzzards of all things. March 15 th Buzzard Day


----------



## youngdon

I was born and raised in Monclova, just west of Toledo. Where is Hinckley?


----------



## ebbs

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> humidity sucks. You walk outside and it is like walking into a wall you feel it before you feel the heat.


Haha, in the humid states you're sweating before you even get out of the shower!


----------



## 525fittertct

well here its been pretty hot so im headen to cottonwood to go to work trimming trees for a friend that has a cabin up the mountain. and the wind has been whipping pretty good in spurts. going calling on tues to see if i can get a cat or yote to come in we'll see how it goes.


----------



## 525fittertct

well was you using an auger or the good ol work out poles? theres nothing good when it comes to digging post holes lol


----------



## 525fittertct

only thing about the flash floods in az is that way up north it can rain and if your down south the water can hit hard and you know the funny thing (not) is ding a lings will still try and get in it and end up several miles down the wash where they really dont want to be. seen it in cotttonwood one year a blazer floating down the verde river like a boat.


----------



## 525fittertct

would love to see that country up there and hunt, fish, and man them crab fishing fellers are nuts.


----------



## youngdon

Hey 525 been wondering about you. How you been? Trimming trees ? that don't sound like fun. Be careful if you run into a bob cat they are out of season now.


----------



## bar-d

"well was you using an auger or the good ol work out poles? theres nothing good when it comes to digging post holes lol"

Plain old fashioned pair of blistersticks.


----------



## catcapper

I need to move down about 3-4000' lower---last week we got 3" of snow---heck, I'm just starting to think about putt'in up my longjohns for the summer if it ever gets here. No---I'll stay right here. I'm in the middle of the best Bobcat hunting in Colorado.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

I was born and raised in Monclova, just west of Toledo. Where is Hinckley? 
About midways between Akron and Cleveland more country than city, lots of farms. Where I started predator hunting and trapping. The furs were a lot nicer there than in Texas.


----------



## youngdon

Yep, the cold weather really makes them thick and a hard freeze will kill most parasites.


----------



## El Gato Loco

Really second guessing our plans of settling down in Texas. I LOVE this state but the heat is a killer. We're going to spend the next 6 months traveling the west to figure out where we want to be.

I originally threatened to settle in AK or some place in Canada. She got a bit violent after that conversation though....


----------



## youngdon

There are definitly some good things about Texas but humidity ain't one of them.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

It hasn't got hot yet Chris wait till July and August. She might not be so violent then and Alaska may sound good.


----------



## tjc1230

Been in the 80's here. at least the nights are cooler. but that will change for July and August ,humidity then too. That is the toughest for me to deal with.


----------



## RoughNeck

It was in the low 90's here today but just a little humid, I hate the humidity around here


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

90 plus today humid again humming birds down to t-backs wonder what they look like in July and August. LOL


----------



## wvcoyote

80's here so far, but the humidty realy sucks. Chatted with my brother,and where he is at average temp. 100plus for the last week,cuold only imagine what it feels like with full body armor.


----------



## hassell

Still raining here off and on, calling for another week of this, tough on the crops but the weeds love it!


----------



## youngdon

It will probably hit 107 by Sunday, I think maybe I'll go back to the cabin as it was much cooler there. Even in the middle of summer here it always cools off at night there.


----------



## hassell

If it keeps raining like it is I'll be needing a duck punt to get out to the pastures!


----------



## bar-d

hassell said:


> If it keeps raining like it is I'll be needing a duck punt to get out to the pastures!


Hate to sound stupid hassell but what the heck is a duck punt?


----------



## youngdon

OK I'm curious as well, is that anything like a duck boat?


----------



## hassell

bar-d said:


> Hate to sound stupid hassell but what the heck is a duck punt?


 Ya I figured one of you guys would reply to that, guess you could call it a duck boat, built many of them in woodworking class in school, then companies started using aluminum and thats what you see today, usually built them from 8 to 12ft, but you can buy then longer now. The prints that we went by were listed as duck punts, short, flat bottomed boat curved up in the front. Hope this helps!


----------



## bar-d

hassell said:


> Ya I figured one of you guys would reply to that, guess you could call it a duck boat, built many of them in woodworking class in school, then companies started using aluminum and thats what you see today, usually built them from 8 to 12ft, but you can buy then longer now. The prints that we went by were listed as duck punts, short, flat bottomed boat curved up in the front. Hope this helps!


Just wanted to make sure what we were talking about. I never punted a duck. Punted a rooster or two and a few cats but never a duck.


----------



## hassell

I've just been looking for picture and link for you guys to look at, found one the same as we built in school But couldn't find the page again! Was telling the wife about, and how many boats we built in my last year in woodworking school, around 16-duck punts, 16ft.-runabout, 24ft.-cabin cruiser , she just said- slave laborer?


----------



## hassell

bar-d said:


> Just wanted to make sure what we were talking about. I never punted a duck. Punted a rooster or two and a few cats but never a duck.


 We were just talking about what you guys would probably say, and guess what, you came through, had a good laugh over your reply, the site I was talking about, was an American place that had plans for building a DUCK PUNT! AYE. HA.


----------



## ebbs

Here are a few clickables to get you headed in the right direction









http://duckboats.net.nmsrv.com/specs/publications.html

http://www.selway-fisher.com/SharpieDory.htm

http://rowingforpleasure.blogspot.com/2010/01/west-mersea-duck-punts.html

http://www.theboatingstore.co.cc/folding-duck-punt-plan/

The last one has a downloadable pdf link with plans for a folding duck punt.


----------



## ebbs

Here are a few clickables to get you headed in the right direction









http://duckboats.net.nmsrv.com/specs/publications.html

http://www.selway-fisher.com/SharpieDory.htm

http://rowingforpleasure.blogspot.com/2010/01/west-mersea-duck-punts.html

http://www.theboatingstore.co.cc/folding-duck-punt-plan/

The last one has a downloadable pdf link with plans for a folding duck punt.


----------



## hassell

Thanks ebbs- think I was on all of them, they look familiar, there was one that had a picture of a duck punt that was pretty well the same as in school, was US site around the great lakes region? I'll check those out. again thanks.


----------



## hassell

hassell said:


> Thanks ebbs- think I was on all of them, they look familiar, there was one that had a picture of a duck punt that was pretty well the same as in school, was US site around the great lakes region? I'll check those out. again thanks.


 Found one that was real close to the ones we made.

http://www.storerboatplans.com/Punt/Punt.html


----------



## El Gato Loco

I was going to complain about the heat here in Austin, but then I started comparing our forecast to Terlingua's which is where we spent the weekend. I think I am ok with the Austin weather now.


----------



## youngdon

Hey you better get that phone on a charger soon!! They are forecasting 110+ here for the weekend also. Thankfully I have a pool.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

WOW!!!!!!!!67 Here Today Going to be in the low 60's the rest of the week--just planted most of my garden today i'll put spuds in tomorrow--------100+ WHA!!!!!


----------



## hassell

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> WOW!!!!!!!!67 Here Today Going to be in the low 60's the rest of the week--just planted most of my garden today i'll put spuds in tomorrow--------100+ WHA!!!!!


 As you can see we've had buckets of rain! sounds like similar weather, most of our garden is in, spuds were in 6 weeks ago!


----------



## youngdon

10PT they say 110 on sunday. But it's a dry heat. lol


----------



## 525fittertct

it was pretty hot up the mountain there in cottonwood last weekend called a dog up with a yelping and three blows of a jackrabbit and here he come set up right out of cornville and it was nice in the mornings but got hot during the day, and supossed to get even hotter


----------



## 525fittertct

blister sticks suck


----------



## bar-d

Chris Miller said:


> I was going to complain about the heat here in Austin, but then I started comparing our forecast to Terlingua's which is where we spent the weekend. I think I am ok with the Austin weather now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 584
> View attachment 585


This is what we are contending with this week. Humidity has been running from 35 to 50 percent.









http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...JT&textField1=32.7208&textField2=-100.254&e=0


----------



## youngdon

And it'll only get worse before it gets better.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

WOW AGAIN!!! YOU GUYS AND YOUR 100+ DEGREES even dry heat, you must have to stay inside. Its 4:30 pm here and its *53 DEGREES WITH SLITE RAIN . *I'd melt--out there ---fact is I just turned the furance up some. The garden didn't grow any today----


----------



## hassell

Raining again, flood watch east of me, 2ft. water in the basement, 60 cucumber plants probably won't make it, if no heat in next 2 days!!!! Wood stove puffing smoke, other than that Life is great.


----------



## youngdon

My back patio thermometer says 101 today, I turned the A/C on.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Been in Houston most of this week .I will not complain about humidity here in Dallas for a while. If I carried a bar of soap and towel with me I swear I could have lathered up with the soap but not sure I could have ever dried off. IT SUCKED Glad to be back in Big D with 99 degrees. I work outside all day around large piles of metal the radiant heat was 140 degrees where I was working today but still glad I wasnt in Houston.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

Bigdrowdy1----I stayed in Princeton-Allen area from Jan 18th to March 1st. to get away from the Mich snow. If I remember right it rained or snowed all but 7 days we were there. couldn't find a place to hunt on . all the farmers fields and woods were under water- larry Wood of Greenville was going to take me out calling but all his places were to wet. mite head to a AZ next winter. P.S. we built a snowman in FEB by Princeton


----------



## youngdon

If you find yourself coming this way,I'll expect a heads up SB10.


----------



## hassell

Yea !! The sun is actually shining here, there's hope!!!!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

_youngdon-----thanks i'll do that . This passed winter we left here around JAN 10TH. Went to my girl friends brothers place by Princeton TX. he's been down there about 25 yrs. Been there a couple of times. This winter we mite travel to AZ--- she has a nice some were around Golden Valley or mite be lake Havasu area. Won't leaving til FEB this year--but i'll shoot you a email if we go thanks_


----------



## youngdon

Make sure you do!! Maybe we can put a hunt together.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

ITS 7am----54 and raining some Been wet for better than a week


----------



## hassell

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> ITS 7am----54 and raining some Been wet for better than a week


 Shhhhh! Just had two hot days, hoping for a third, then its suppose to rain off and on. Reminded me of the tropics, 100% humidity, one extreme to the next, had a fire just a few days ago.


----------



## ebbs

Got off the plane in Denver tonight to the tune of 58 degrees and NO humidity! After 4 days in the midwest it was a welcome break!


----------



## youngdon

Had to get out before the rain hits huh?


----------



## youngdon

My patio thermometer says 109*, on the road today the truck said 114* with 2% humidity.


----------



## ebbs

It was 96 here today. Still tolerable with our light humidity though.


----------



## youngdon

Whats your elevation there ebbs ?


----------



## ebbs

Right at 4700 feet.


----------



## youngdon

Well it was only 112* today it felt like a blizzard was in the area after yesterdays 115*.


----------



## hassell

Last time in Phoenix was 114, the old Harley was glad to get out of there, me as well!!!


----------



## youngdon

It's pretty ugly this time of year, but it won't be long and the nasty hot stuff will be over... thank the Lord.


----------



## catcapper

Darn---I had to put up with 38 degrees this morning at daybrake---I was think'in about building a fire in the stove. Our warm weather will hit here at 9100' in about 2 more weeks.


----------



## 525fittertct

its been definitally too hot here youngdog:camp2:like being in the fire. even the pools been too hot to enjoy. fixn to go to the lake maybe it will be cooler in the eveaning to go fishing. i see you write quit a bit probabley cause its to hot to do abything else. lol . its been in the hundreds for the last week or so can't even go outside to smoke a cigarette, so ive cut down alot simce the heat has hit. stay cool and keep up the writing i enjoy reading the entries you write. have a good one and be safe.


----------



## 525fittertct

i bet seligmans a lil cooler than down south lol


----------



## youngdon

Thanks 525, Yep it's been too hot to do much outside that doesn't have to be done. It is cooler at the cabin but not cool enough. Good luck with the fishing. You need to quit the nasty habit Bro. I just passed 4 yrs. and don't miss it a bit, I actually can't stand the smell of it anymore. I decided that I wanted to see my Grandchildren grow up.


----------



## On a call

Double that recomendation YD on the cig bit..11 years here and holding. It took quite awhile for me to notice a differance but once I did...I was amazed. At the price guys pay now you could pay for a nice trip to just about anywhere !

Well we had a cool down here it was in the lower 80's yesterday with less humid conditions. It was a real releif after being in tents and camping in Oshkosh with 90 degree temps and 90 % humidity. We welcomed the rain but an hour later cursed it.

It has been too warm too early for us up here....I am guessing we will have a rough winter.....watch and I bet I am right !! Learned a thing or two in my 50 + years.


----------



## youngdon

I hope it's not to rough, Geez I wish I could talk my parents into moving out of there. Even into town would be less worrisome, but that is the only house they have lived in as a married couple.


----------



## On a call

Well you can tell your parents that if they need anything, and understand I do mean anything to call on me. I own plow trucks and if they are not able to get out...call me ! give them my number I am only a call away.

We have had a couple what most would/do call record setting years for cold and snow ( so much for global warming ). Watching the weather patterans and experience I have come to see harder winters returning...more snow in some areas like us..and less in others like the upper part of Michigan ( not the u p )


----------



## youngdon

Thanks Brian I truly appreciate the kind offer and will relay the offer to them. I am speechless, I truly do not know what to say other than THANK YOU.


----------



## youngdon

I see a change in weather patterns to some degree, I believe that it is all cyclical and hopefully so is Al Gores wealth from all the truth stretching he did.


----------



## On a call

Yes I agree, Al really does have his head in the wrong spot.

It really is no big deal to help others out. We do it all the time my guys will see an older person trying to shovel thier drive







my guys will take and plow the drive in 10 minutes with no effort. They are happy







often wanting to pay us we just smile







, wave and move on. the masked plowers

Your mom and dad are only a couple miles away from my shop. We may not be able to get there in ten minutes but then we might...just have em call.


----------



## 525fittertct

yes sir gotta be careful after calling the lion up that weekend. gonna be heading to avondale for work next week hopefully so i'll get to see how hot it is down there. oh goodie just cant wait lol


----------



## On a call

Enjoy the heat ! But feel free keeping it down your way !


----------



## 525fittertct

well going hunting up in the elevation around flag and walking the canyons and washes it just about fainted because i couldnt breath and being forty i'd better lay off. my son and i's being together longer and watching him grow up is my most important thing.( trying to quit smoking)


----------



## 525fittertct

i really wasn't being funny i'm blond headed and blue eyed and the heat really kick my butt because i'm 20 lbs over weight and i cant stand the heat rather have idaho or colorado cold than the heat and the humidity


----------



## On a call

X2 on the son thing....teach him well and you might throw in a lesson of how to handle a heart attack or heat problems lol.


----------



## 525fittertct

it showed me i'd better do something and lighting up isn't the something to do. but cold turkey sucks and in az it's almost 7 bucks a pack and thats to much for me


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

View attachment 1286
View attachment 1287
View attachment 1288
View attachment 1289
I thought I would share a cool moment with those who like myself are feeling the heat.(Sorry Hassell & Catcapper) but we need these.This was my vacation for predator hunting. AAAHHHHHH !!!!!! I feel cooler. How about you?


----------



## youngdon

Nice, I feel cooler as long as I'm looking at them and drooling ice water.


----------



## On a call

If I could ever figure out how to load photos I would send some your way....it looks like that here too in the winter boys. Actually it is Swamp10 that catches the most snow. But I am sure Cat and Hassell have their fair share.

525, here is how I kicked it...and it was not a problem at all. I tried cold turkey many times and I know what you are talking about, it did suck ! Craving every time you drove by a gas station when one of you buddies lit up, when you were sitting around having a beer...it was rough.

I however went through a divorce and that was tough too. I had just had two children and my wife met a guy...well the rest is history and I was in serious depression I had gotten married to be married for life and raise my children together. And all that was out the window. I sat home alone and it really ate on me for years...well I had been sick and went to the Dr. while there he asked me how things were...he is a friend so I opened up...he told me to try Wellbrutrin for the depression after about a 14 days I started to feel better...then I noticed smokes started tasteing like crap really bad like smoking rags !! So I started cutting back to the point of maybe 3 a day....and those were like put out quickly...so I stopped and I had no cravings ...none not one. Saw the Dr. about a month later and told him about that...he said oh yeah...good side affect huh !! Talk to your Dr. those other things never worked for me gum, patch, etc. Good luck ! Your son will thank you.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

I tried the Wellbrutin with no luck. Considered Chantix but decided had to many weapons and the side affects made me nervous( possible side effects Homicidal and Suicidal) not good.Really needing to quit cold turkey great for sandwiches not for quitting. Every time I quit I endup smoking 2x as much.


----------



## hassell

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> I tried the Wellbrutin with no luck. Considered Chantix but decided had to many weapons and the side affects made me nervous( possible side effects Homicidal and Suicidal) not good.Really needing to quit cold turkey great for sandwiches not for quitting. Every time I quit I endup smoking 2x as much.


You'll have to get get dropped by Helli. in the Mtns. for three weeks and you'll have no problem, might be looking for turkeys by then.HA!!


----------



## youngdon

Go but 4 weeks worth of patches and decide on a date (TOMORROW would be good), when you go to bed the night before throw away(destroy) any remaining cigs. Promise yourself that you will not make any excuses to go back, stay away from people who smoke, find something to keep you busy for several days other than work and Predator Talk of course. Put a patch on FIRST thing in the morning, every morning,if at the end of three weekds you don't think the fourth week of patches will be enough buy more before you run out, make the comittment. If you get a craving stand up and take a deep breath and hold it for fifteen secs. do it again. Check to see if your state has a quitters hot line. Ask your friends here for help if you need it. (sometimes someone who you don't have face to face contact with is better). If you fail (I'm sure that you won't) don't give up hope. You can always quit again tomorrow. It took me five tries before I decided that I really wanted to quit. Good Luck!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

I WILL DO!! Forgive me if I get short with words like Bar-d LOL. Let me appologize ahead of time for how I maybe in the near future.


----------



## youngdon

If you get grumpy we'll know why and it'll be OK. You can call us names ...Just don't call us late for dinner.


----------



## On a call

Yeah...and then you can come over for some perch, taters, slaw and oh yeah...puppies. Beer will be on me. With the money you save you take a nice trip with your son. There is some incentive...


----------



## On a call

hassell said:


> You'll have to get get dropped by Helli. in the Mtns. for three weeks and you'll have no problem, might be looking for turkeys by then.HA!!


I have wanted to do that for a looooong time now. So I can loose some of the weight I have been trying to drop. Drop me on nice island, mountains, where ever for about a year


----------



## hassell

Ya I've got that bad habit too, not that I've been at it for years, maybe go for a sheep hunt or goat hunt then I'll be wishing I did.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

It has begun. I smoked 1 cig this morning stopped and got patches on way to work. Left cigs and lighter at house. Having meeting with my crew to inform them not to give me cigs also to applogize ahead of time. Already catching myself reaching for smokes. Hope I dont get fired I can get rather crotchettie and this is not good when I have to deal with the public.


----------



## On a call

hassell said:


> Ya I've got that bad habit too, not that I've been at it for years, maybe go for a sheep hunt or goat hunt then I'll be wishing I did.


That is the exact reason I would like to drop this spare tire...goats and sheep...never done that would like to be able to...ok...drop me off on a mountain top a month before the hunt


----------



## On a call

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> It has begun. I smoked 1 cig this morning stopped and got patches on way to work. Left cigs and lighter at house. Having meeting with my crew to inform them not to give me cigs also to applogize ahead of time. Already catching myself reaching for smokes. Hope I dont get fired I can get rather crotchettie and this is not good when I have to deal with the public.


Just knowing you might be testie is a good thing....just know what you are going to do in a situation that will test your snap reactions. Knowing how to act is half...the other half is doing it each and every time...do not give into acting baddly especially with those you love !!!! They are the easiest to snap on and they are ones you do not want to...make it through them and you will make it. I might help going off alone for a period of time...Hassell's comment is actually a very true one. If you are removed from all temptations you really do not think about it because you do not have it there to distract you. However not eveyone has the ability to remove themself from temptation.

Just know this...the longer you go...the more easy it gets. Just keep adding a day at a time...sometimes just a minute at a time.

One more thing....just telling others about what you are going through helps others help you...setting an example for others to follow !!

Blessings to ya


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Thanks OAC it is people on this site that have given me the push to do this.Plus the statements about being around for the younguns and besides my heath needs this real bad. I figure 2 to 3 months and my reward will be a new rifle with money saved. Hunting season is round the corner. I plan on isolating myself out in the field or garage doing the things to take my mine off smoking. I might reload some shotgun shells because Dove season is around the corner and my Dad and I plan on exercising our shooting skills. Thanks again


----------



## On a call

Yeppers...you are welcome.

Good idea to set goal like that...tell you what after you reach your first goal...I can give ya another, when you hit 6 months you can ship me off a new gun







.

Tell you what though...next turkey season you will be able to chase them on foot to reach that active gooble on the other ridge.


----------



## youngdon

If you feel as though you are getting crotchettie take a sec take a deep breath, just a sec like that is enough to make you realize that you are being grumpy and you can go from there. I always did it on the back patio(not in the house) and more than once would find myself on the patio reaching for them, I'd always chuckle and smile to myself reminding myself that I did not do that any more. It always gave me a sense of accomplishment. Good Luck


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

7 hours 20 minutes and holding.


----------



## youngdon

Congratulations Bigd, It feels good doesn't it? You have a good start on it.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Not quite how I would say it but continuing to focus on other things. Running like a jack rabbit with a yote on his butt. Sweating like a stuck hog. Cussing like a sailor.reaching for things that are not there. wanting to ask others for a smoke. Other than that I guess it feels pretty good.


----------



## youngdon

Boy that brings back memories !!


----------



## 525fitterssonwct

sorry to correct you youngdon but az does get earthquakes just undetectable ones.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

13 hrs 49 minutes and holding getting ready to head to garage(Sweat Lodge) and miss around.


----------



## On a call

Go running !

You will remember why you are doing what you do and why you are doing it so you can do what you want to do...hmm...not sure if that makes sense ? but you know what I ment..


----------



## 525fittertct

bubba dont be disrespectful i raised you better than that and asked young dog to talk to you so you had a friend to talk to and he did that because i asked him to. ok mind your manners because i felt the big earthquacke that happened in california clear in parker arizona and guess what the town up abouve cottonwood moves 4 inches a year because of tremer so they are detectible.


----------



## 525fittertct

if that fitter525wct gets out of hand let me know im picking him up tomarrow and will talk to him if any disrespect of his comments.


----------



## hassell

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> 13 hrs 49 minutes and holding getting ready to head to garage(Sweat Lodge) and miss around.


 You can always throw some fatty sausages on the BBQ and sit down wind just for a little variety!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## On a call

hassell said:


> You can always throw some fatty sausages on the BBQ and sit down wind just for a little variety!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yeah...there you go BigD....mmm..maybe I could send ya some moose steaks.


----------



## youngdon

525 It's ok he was right we do get them, 525jr. my point was that we don't get the typical CA. type that do damage and kill people, for that matter we have been known to have a tornado now and again, they are few and far between and as far back as I can remember noone has been killed.


----------



## youngdon

Good for You Bigd Congratulations on day 1. Now you have a stake in it, believe in yourself. Deep breath !!


----------



## On a call

Ok...go run another mile.

or...just a half

The first three days are the hardest that is how long it take to clean out the nichotein. So by the time you read this you are half way there.

If you have any doubts if you can hang...try the above.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

24 hrs 17 min. This morning is tough.Thought just 1 for today. Strange dreams cigarettes,beaver resizing,falling out of helli , chinese shells and flying turtles. Wonder where all this comeing from? Very sleepless night lots of coughing and chest hurts. When sun comes up out of here to range. Going to reload shot shells today need pickup some 20/28 powder.check ya later


----------



## On a call

Powder may not be the best thing for you tooo play with today....lol.

Just remember....after that first one it takes you back to the starting point....









Sounds like good dreams too me


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

36 hrs 32 min still hangin. Reloaded 2 1/2 cases 20 ga today(wish dove season was open). Polished 100 rounds 25-06,200 rounds 223 and 100 rounds 223wssm. Tomorrow may try resizing for the first time. I have never reload rifle shells(thought I felt safe in shooting). I have these pentup feelings of everything is out of whack. Today was worst then yesterday. I got the jitters worst than a real jitterbug swimming across a bass infected pond and they had not eaten in months. I had too leave the house early because I had a strong hankerin to smoke. Well thanks for reading. Later


----------



## youngdon

Congrats, Bigd !! It'll get better I swear. I took more than one drive or walk alone just to get out, most of them as I recall were spent dreaming up something else to keep me busy. Everytime I got the urge I would change what I was doing if even for a minute, got the urge, take a walk ,got the urge, deep breaths, got the urge,change the channel, got the urge, go play with the dogs, got the urge go pee, got the urge, go check the garden... I'm sure you get it by now. I was constantly doing something, drove the wife nuts, but thats ok she got over it. It's ok that things feel different because they are.... you have delivered a shock to your system, but it will recover fairly quickly. 
What case lube are you going to use?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

I got the Hornady lock and load classic about a year ago and it is still in the box. I believe it comes with a spray can they call one-shot. Was reading about Chris getting his cases stuck in the dies and sent up red flag. Tomorrow maybe be very challenging as I can not retain what i read anyway(Usually have to read several times to get it) Now with my mine going nuts and all to say the least it may be interesting.


----------



## youngdon

If you need help call. I'll walk you through it.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Will do! Thanks again


----------



## On a call

Hoping you did not push too hard on the primer !

Good luck...you are heading up hill, and soon you will be heading down. Praise God when you do.

I should send you all my .222 mag cases they do not make em any more but I can get the dies. Never got into it....but do have some stuff the neighbors wife gave me when he husband passed.

Catch you guys later...night


----------



## youngdon

Midway usa still sells 222 mag brass @ $38.44 for 100. I have a friend here who just bought an old Rem. in 222mag I haven't seen it but he says it is a shooter.


----------



## youngdon

*Congrats Bigd on day 2 !!*


----------



## 525fittertct

well weree all hungry here in nevada can we get a care package down here? lol and you know why


----------



## On a call

525fittertct said:


> well weree all hungry here in nevada can we get a care package down here? lol and you know why


what is it you are looking for ??


----------



## youngdon

Today was cooler only 94* but we had about an inch of rain in about two hours and sprinkles for another few. We needed the rain for sure, didn' really need the humidity though.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Sunshine no wind around 100 humidity not too bad sure wish fall was here.


----------



## On a call

Temps in the 80's today, cloudy, mid range humid, and one month before I get to head to AK !!!


----------



## youngdon

Lucky DOG !!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

81 HERE at 6:00pm---HUMID


----------



## youngdon

Our high here today was only in the low 80's a little rainy and humid but a welcome relief from the 100++ temp that we have had.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Hope that weather blows this way.


----------



## youngdon

If you need that talk to hassell and his girls


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

That would only be if they got a puncture wound. LOL


----------



## youngdon

Well after a few nice days of rain and cooler temps we are back to 105* today, although I see an end to these awful hot days around the corner it will not come soon enough for me.


----------



## hassell

youngdon said:


> If you need that talk to hassell and his girls


 You have to give me minimum 2 hrs. notice as I have to file a flight plan!!!


----------



## ReidRH

It is So Hot here I Saw two Fire Hydrants fighting over a Dog!!!


----------



## youngdon

Thats a good one Reid, I'm sure the grandkids will laugh at it for days.


----------



## youngdon

Geeez, it was 109* here today. At least it's cooling off at night a little.


----------



## hassell

youngdon said:


> Geeez, it was 109* here today. At least it's cooling off at night a little.


I see from the storm yesterday some fresh snow on the mountain tops in Idaho and its cool this morning, covered some of the plants last night, Cindy is all pumped up for the fall fair this coming weekend and has all these plants marked out for entries in the fair!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## youngdon

We are supposed to be in the double digits this week...finally.... Hopefully it will continue to cool off at night even further.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

It was 39 here yesterday morning at 7am--high for the day 57---today its 61 at 11:45 am. Sat nite was the first time needed the furance on at nite--be covering the a/c up for the year soon.I think we only used it 9 or 10 times this summer


----------



## ReidRH

Sounds like good weather to me Swampbuck!! when it gets that cool I hit the woods running!!


----------



## hassell

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> It was 39 here yesterday morning at 7am--high for the day 57---today its 61 at 11:45 am. Sat nite was the first time needed the furance on at nite--be covering the a/c up for the year soon.I think we only used it 9 or 10 times this summer


 We had to get the old wood stove going a few days ago for a couple of hours, you should have started cleaning out the garden by now, do you can up alot of veggies?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

36 THIS MORNING--High in the 50's for the next week---Did shoot one goose this morn and some crows. They have my friends corn fields destroyed 5 rows deep--lots of crows this year.Another buddy in Texas says the grasshoppers are eating them out of house and home. Just carrots and spuds left to put up. I didn't cann much this year but instead we blanched and froze most. Both had health problems this year but all things are looking up. Hey Rick did you recive the hunt flyer I sent???


----------



## ebbs

Get your .17 HMR out for those grasshoppers! It's about the right size for them, LOL


----------



## hassell

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> 36 THIS MORNING--High in the 50's for the next week---Did shoot one goose this morn and some crows. They have my friends corn fields destroyed 5 rows deep--lots of crows this year.Another buddy in Texas says the grasshoppers are eating them out of house and home. Just carrots and spuds left to put up. I didn't cann much this year but instead we blanched and froze most. Both had health problems this year but all things are looking up. Hey Rick did you recive the hunt flyer I sent???


 You still have spuds in the ground, dug mine 4 or 5 wks. ago, all cured and bagged for winter, my second round of 400ft. of carrots are 5-6 inches so they will be good for market, OH that flyer was from you? Cindy returned it, wanted to know who sent a perfumed letter? HA HA!!! YA YA have received, sorry I never let you know, but has been so hectic here, the only thing I know is the 250 is leaning by the door jamb and thats all I know!!!!


----------



## hassell

ebbs said:


> Get your .17 HMR out for those grasshoppers! It's about the right size for them, LOL


 GOOD ONE EBBS, you actually got a good laugh out of me, even at this terrible hour.


----------



## youngdon

Geez, thats all we need... a bunch of wounded grasshoppers jumping around. Aren't you concerned with splashes and what the anti's will say ? I try to limit my self to crickets and I keep the distance to around 10 yds. any thing bigger or farther I'll have to reach back for my Red Ryder. lol


----------



## ebbs

Hey, I'd say the grasshoppers are ULTIMATE varmints! If you're worried about wounding them, just get our your 22-250 and blast 'em. You get within 3 inches and it'll scorch them to death.!


----------



## youngdon

Kinda like squirrels with the 30-06 I'll bet.


----------



## youngdon

Well it was 111* here yesterday only 105* today should be a mild 99* for Thursday, at least the pool is cool.


----------



## hassell

Been raining monsoons here the last few days, don't have a pool but Cindy picked about 50 watermelons yesterday there out under the spruce tree waiting for the sun!!! HA!!!


----------



## ebbs

youngdon said:


> Well it was 111* here yesterday only 105* today should be a mild 99* for Thursday, at least the pool is cool.


Don, what are the temps like for you guys at night? Been unseasonably warm here the past few weeks: mid 80's and mid 90's off and on during the day, but low 40's most every night.


----------



## youngdon

Last week we had a few nights where it dropped to the high sixties but was still warming to the high 90's to low 100's then we warmed back up yesterday 105* today 103* tomorrow 93 it's supposed to rain heavily tonight... up to 2" in places... we'll see. Usually it is still in the 90's but cools to the 60's over night by now. I'm about done with the high temps.


----------



## youngdon

115 * F here today. Yikes !


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Don-----Yikes is right------you could burn yourself opening the door-----close to 70 here today----63 right now-----Keep cool Guy-------------------------sb*


----------



## 220swift

Thank God for ac, stay cool!!!!


----------



## youngdon

I hear that . I have to turn the sprayer on with the pool pumps to cool the water.


----------



## knapper

WE have been in the 60s and 70s with lots of humidity.


----------



## Mattuk

In the late 80's yesterday very humid, I was fencing, hung 2 gate's on my own boy was I hot!


----------



## youngdon

I thought at first you were playing with your epee.


----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


> I thought at first you were playing with your epee.


----------



## hassell

I have a hecka of a time keeping up with the weeds with the temps. we are getting, with those high temps. I'd have to hire to keep up with everything!!


----------



## youngdon

Mattuk said:


>


You said you spent the day fencing....


----------



## Mattuk

Yes sorry the post and rail type!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Bloody Hell Hot and I got a guy wanting to shoot down the only breeze makers we got!!!! Go figure!!! I guess you would call that shooting the breeze.


----------



## bar-d

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...JT&textField1=32.7208&textField2=-100.254&e=0


----------



## youngdon

I just thought it would be a challenge. You *could* invite us all over for a monkey shoot and BBQ. For those of you who don't know, I'll tell you I have firsthand knowledge of Rodneys prowess around a smoker and he is a Master.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*bar-d----YOUR LOW'S ARE HIGHER THAN OUR HIGHS-SB*


----------



## bar-d

It is absolutely brutal here. We have had about 2" of rain since Sept 2010.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*WHAA!!! its 45 here this morning at 7:52 am and our last rain was yesterday----wish I could send you some----sb*


----------



## bar-d

I'd dang sure take it Skip!


----------



## youngdon

Let it pass through in this direction will ya bar-d ? I'm not sure which would thrill me more cool weather or rain.


----------



## Antlerz22

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> humidity sucks. You walk outside and it is like walking into a wall you feel it before you feel the heat.


 I live in Mobile, 23 miles from the bay 40 miles from the gulf. Its a pill this time of year, you mow just before dark as everyone does (by hearing mowers) and not in the morning as the dew hasnt dried up yet. I also fish at night especially in the bay where theres no shade to be found daytime. I hate the humidity, but its always been home to me and family is here.


----------



## youngdon

youngdon said:


> Let it pass through in this direction will ya bar-d ? I'm not sure which would thrill me more cool weather or rain.


Well it rained yesterday so I now know I would rather it be cool.... The rain we got was just enough to put spots on everything, and raise the humidity 40%.

I'm with Rodney.... humidity sucks, I lived in it for the first 22 years of my life and that as enough, thank you very much.


----------



## bar-d

I got to watch some rain night before last. Could actually see the rain as it tracked westward about 5 miles north of me. Sure smelled good too.
http://www.intellicast.com/Local/Weather.aspx?location=USTX1326


----------



## youngdon

We had a major storm roll through last night. For those of you that are not familiar with our monsoon it runs from the end of june until sept. The change in the direction of the winds that pass through bring moisture up from the gulf of Mexico, when the heat of the desert and the moistur collide the clouds build(you can actually stand out and watch them explode skyward) to heights as high as 35,000 feet then the cloud collapses causing a sudden and severe down draft that kicks up dust and blows it sometimes 50 -60 miles. It's just a wall of dust( in the middle east they call it a haboob). Sometime the wind and dust is all you get other times you get rain too. Last night we had rain that came down real heavy for about a half hour. I'll check the tube to see if we had any stupid motorist cross what is usually a dry wash.


----------



## bar-d

Glad you got some rain Don. See if you can send me a little.
http://www.intellicast.com/Local/Weather.aspx?location=USTX1326


----------



## youngdon

http://www.intellicast.com/Local/Weather.aspx?location=USAZ0087

I'll see what I can do Danny. No promises though... Do you want the haboob too ?


----------



## hassell

Ya I see they had a big 50 mile dust storm around Phoenix.


----------



## bar-d

Mox nix on the haboob. We have plenty of blowing dust as it is. Don't need anything on that scale.


----------



## youngdon

It's suppose to be 115* F here for the next three days. We have been fairly lucky this year as we haven't had that many 110*+ days. Like bar-d we haven't had much rain either.


----------



## Mattuk

Whats happened to the fires Don?


----------



## youngdon

All the big fires are out. The forest areas are closed in a large portion of the burns due to the danger of faling trees, and flash flooding. This is our monsoon season and many times it will rain a large amount in a short period of time. With nothing to slow the downward flow it can soon become a wall of ash and debris. It rarely just rains here it pours. In the 36 years I've lived here I think I've seen it drizzle twice.


----------



## Mattuk

Yes very dangerous. Its rained for 8 hours now here today hence the walking stick building!


----------

